# My First Supervisor position in FP



## rthames052006 (Jun 7, 2008)

Hello Everyone,

Some of you who know me from positing on this site maybe aware that it took me 10.5 years to leave a job and move on to Family Practice it was a lil bumpy trip leaving the other practice but after 3 weeks with my new job I must say..... I AM SO GLAD AND HAPPY I MADE THE MOVE.  

It's alot of work trying to step into a new position and new computer system and a new way of doing things but well worth it.

Now I have to restructure the Billing Dept.... That is my NEXT BIG TASK...

I am the supervisor for two sites ( about a mile away from each other) but I only have 1 biller who has been there for just over a year who only ever did charge entry!!! 

We have a college student who's been coming in for the past 2 years to help out with charge entry and where ever else needed but we are hiring another biller hopefully by the end of the month.

I just want to say I maybe on the site asking for suggestions on certain aspects of a billing dept so if anyone who is in a supervisor/manager position would like to email me privately I'd appreciate bouncing some ideas of you.

My email is thames52006@verizon.net

Have a great weekend


----------

